# Flying with DP



## JessicaMG (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello, I am new to the community. I have had DP for 12 years now, I have been recovered off and on throughout. I haven't had an attack (panic or DP) in almost 2 years, I felt recovered so I bought a plane ticket to Europe for the first time in my life. The flight is a direct 10 hours from where I live.

Ever since buying the tickets, I have had bad anxiety which then turned into panic and now I am also having my DP episodes. I have had 2 since Friday and my flight is in 2 weeks.

I was hoping to get some tips on how to fly with DP. I am prepared for the flight in terms of stuff (Noise canceling headphones, pillows, sleep mask, lotion, ipod, DVD player and DVDs, 3 books, sleeping pills and xanax). But since I am now in a DP low point, I am nervous to take all medications, even the sleeping pills and xanax. I tend to obsess over things, and I can't think of anything else but being stuck in a plane for 10 hours and having a massive freak out. I keep feeling like the the more stuff I buy/bring on the plane it will stop the DP sensation from happening.

Please any advice would be really really appreciated.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the site, JessicaMG!

I've actually flown a total of six times with Depersonalization. It was a round trip to Chicago (two flights) and then four flights, round trip, to and from Texas; I had four flights on the latter because of layover, bleh.

I felt pretty terrible the days leading up to my plane ride. I was incredibly anxious, very nervous - even about the interaction with the people at the terminal - and I was almost sick to my stomach when I first sat on the plane. However, it's really not as bad as you think it is. I actually found that the first flight I had taken was awesome! I'm afraid of heights, mind you, but I found the flight was just me staring out the window the whole time. It was so beautiful seeing the world from so high up and I felt a lot better having the experience. After that first flight, my anxiety went down a lot.

The way that I fought the unreality on the plane was that I occupied myself. You have books and movies, so I think you'll find that you'll be sufficiently occupied during the flight. I personally recommend watching movies, as it completely distracts your attention from obsessing about the plane ride and Depersonalization. If your flight is ten hours long, I'd suggest getting some more movies!  Just try to keep distracted and, even if you can't, I think you'll find that the flights aren't so bad and they're actually quite pleasant.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2014)

hey, my newest DP episode started with bein frightened of a flight and going crazy in there. I did not go crazy, but I obsessed and went crazy over the fact that i might be getting crazy. Which lead to severe dp/dr. Just take medicine, enjoy the flight and relax. Try to not make a big deal out of it. Even visiting this thread or this forum could be considered making a big deal out of it. Just keep going like everythings normal and you are not frightened. Hope all the best for you and really hope you don't have to come back to this thread!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2014)

Rescue remedy... Perfect for situations like this.

Ever tried it?


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

Hovering above the clouds, being able to see the sun at its brightest, with great music on your iPod will be a great experience. If I'm not hungover, then flying tends to put me in a great mood that lasts for days after. It's kind of a trip to see how small we really are from up there, but it's humbling. It makes you wonder why we think we have so many problems in all of our small little lives.

You don't need the xanax!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2014)

The fear of the fear will set you up.


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

I've flown back and forth from Europe twice, and gone on more than a few domestic flights with full blown DP haha. You'll be fine. As others have said its one of those things you dread until your on the airplane/in the airport. I mean, even before DP I'd get a little ansy and nervous before a flight, just ride it out.

Transatlantic flights also have a lot of accomodations to keep you distracted, multiple meals, movies, small mini games. The movies and mini games are usually in a screen in the seat back in front of you. Sometimes they even have huge music libraries, were you can set up your own playlists and listen to them via the screen in front of you.

I'm not sure if your specfic airline will have all the accomodations I just described, and don't fret if they don't, but I'm sure they will have something similar. It all depends on the airline. I think you can look up your in flight entertainment online before your flight.

Follow the advice others have given you, and just do it, it'll be worth it. Best of luck. Oh and where are you going in Europe?


----------



## JessicaMG (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice, I really really appreciate it. Sometimes just not feeling alone in it helps a lot.

I have had a really bad DP attack on a plane before, we had all just sat down and were heading for the run-way and I just couldn't sit there any more. I stood up and freaked out, so they had to take the plane back to the gate and let me off. I felt bad for delaying the flight but it was one of the worst episodes of DP I can remember having. I never really talked to anyone else who has had DP before so I didn't know how to explain to people why I just had to get off the plane, and never got tips on how to just sit through it. The intense sensation it gives me makes me freak out and panic.

I am flying British Airways from Phoenix to London. I read they have entertainment and I picked an overnight flight hoping I will sleep most of it. But I am nervous cause low lighting can really set me off sometimes, it kind of makes me feel weird and then I start thinking about DP and get an attack, :/

Does anyone know if the pressure from flying effects anything with DP or panic? If I have an attack I guess I could just get up and walk to the bathroom, I am worried if I walk around the plane I will make other passengers nervous.


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

Selig said:


> The fear of the fear will set you up.


This, people think of things like, "How is my flight going to be since I'm dp'd" Which is just going to set you up for being more anxious than you normally would be. Just look at it as you taking a flight, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

JessicaMG said:


> Thank you all for the advice, I really really appreciate it. Sometimes just not feeling alone in it helps a lot.
> 
> I have had a really bad DP attack on a plane before, we had all just sat down and were heading for the run-way and I just couldn't sit there any more. I stood up and freaked out, so they had to take the plane back to the gate and let me off. I felt bad for delaying the flight but it was one of the worst episodes of DP I can remember having. I never really talked to anyone else who has had DP before so I didn't know how to explain to people why I just had to get off the plane, and never got tips on how to just sit through it. The intense sensation it gives me makes me freak out and panic.
> 
> ...


I haven't flown with DP, but haha you are not going to make other passengers nervous, people get up and go to the bathroom in them pretty often as far as I know. A lot of them will probably be sleeping just like you were intending to do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2014)

you mean like, the pressure being so high up in the air or so? It does not affect DP/DR at all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2014)

An airline like British Airways would most likely run a short workshop for people who are scared of flying.. Might be worth looking up their website to see?

Also there's not much pressure difference between the inside of an aircraft flying at altitude and one on the ground. The relatively dry air is much more of a issue b/c there's not much moisture up there.. so drink lots of water.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Gundly (Sep 7, 2009)

I just went on four flights about a month ago. I have had chronic DP/DR for a few years now. I actually didn't really focus on the DP/DR at all, my horrible fear of heights over ruled it. I was just sweating over the thought of the plane breaking. My DP/DR only felt worse because of my stress and anxiety associated with the fear of flying, if you just sit in the seat and don't care about flying it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

JessicaMG said:


> Thank you all for the advice, I really really appreciate it. Sometimes just not feeling alone in it helps a lot.
> 
> I have had a really bad DP attack on a plane before, we had all just sat down and were heading for the run-way and I just couldn't sit there any more. I stood up and freaked out, so they had to take the plane back to the gate and let me off. I felt bad for delaying the flight but it was one of the worst episodes of DP I can remember having. I never really talked to anyone else who has had DP before so I didn't know how to explain to people why I just had to get off the plane, and never got tips on how to just sit through it. The intense sensation it gives me makes me freak out and panic.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you had that experience. That really sucks. Was there anything in particular that set it off?

Regardless, I think you'll be fine. Just stick it out, it'll pay off in the end. You'll be glad you did once you get off that plane in London, I've never been in London itself, just connected flights at Heathrow, but from what I hear its a great time.

There are no effects on DP from cabin pressure. The most you'll experience is your ears popping a little bit. Chew some gum when your gaining altitude, and when your descending.


----------

